# Getting 12 fps on eos r5



## Mike9129 (Sep 22, 2020)

Hey

Just wondering what the trick is here?

I've seen on certain sites and reviews that to get the full 12fps the little h+ icon has to be green, but I've never gotten mine to go green

I've been using it with the new battery too, fully charged.

Is there some setting that has to be on or off to get it to work? I'm still using the default electronic first curtain and mechanical second curtain, maybe that should just be purely mechanical? 

It's not the end of the world if I dont get the 12fps instead of the 10 or so I'm getting atm, but I'd like to know!

Thanks


----------



## RGB49 (Sep 22, 2020)

P 259 in manual gives an insight, i also think I read somewhere shutter speed > 1/1000
Also table on P 452 explains


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 22, 2020)

Only certain lenses support 12 FPS.

A slow shutter speed may not allow time for the shutter to open / close and get ready for the next image. Use a fast and fixed shutter speed. 

Also, use a wide open aperture. Closing down the aperture takes time as well so setting a smaller aperture will slow it down.

That lets the camera meter, set ISO and AF between shots.

Here is the page from the manual, there are other variables that can affect max shutter speed.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 23, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Only certain lenses support 12 FPS.
> 
> A slow shutter speed may not allow time for the shutter to open / close and get ready for the next image. Use a fast and fixed shutter speed.
> 
> ...


Interesting.
Are these factors any different to their DSLRs?


----------



## PunkRawkJay (Sep 23, 2020)

Mikehit said:


> Interesting.
> Are these factors any different to their DSLRs?



Any camera/lens is going to have to be in an ideal state to reach their maximum FPS. 

*Mike9129* My little h+ is always lit up ready to go but I have auto almost everything turned off or disabled. I turn off all the NR, wireless features, optimizers, etc... anything that takes up processor resources I get rid of. Be careful what you wish for though. The R6/R5 are almost too fast my needs. I come home from shooting birds in flight with so many images that I'll never get through them all. I had to switch to mechanical shutter after a few days in the field in electronic mode, it was insane how quickly you could rack up images with no feedback from the shutter and even in mechanical shutter 12FPS is really really fast.


----------



## analoggrotto (Sep 27, 2020)

PunkRawkJay said:


> it was insane how quickly you could rack up images with no feedback from the shutter and even in mechanical shutter 12FPS is really really fast.



True no blackout EVF, even with EF lenses?


----------



## PunkRawkJay (Sep 28, 2020)

analoggrotto said:


> True no blackout EVF, even with EF lenses?


 True


----------



## analoggrotto (Sep 29, 2020)

PunkRawkJay said:


> True


Thanks for confirming this, people out there will say anything to sink Canon.


----------



## SHAMwow (Sep 29, 2020)

Honestly, airplane mode. Solves a lot.


----------

